# Need help with young turkey



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a young bourbon red turkey (about two months old). It was doing fine this morning, but we've been having severe winds and lots of rain in the last 24-48 hours. When I got home tonight, the one turkey was dead, and the surviving one was under the heatlamp, head bowed, wings out to support itself. I quickly removed it from the pen and brought it inside to help get it warm and comfortable. Tried giving some electrolytes but it doesn't seem keen to swallow anything right now. It was seemingly gasping for breath.

Currently I have it wrapped up in a towel, laying in a "nest" I made from my blanket with a hot water bottle beneath it. It seems to be more comfortable now, just sleeping, no longer gasping.

Any suggestions or ideas as to what's going on and what I can do to save her? She's the last of four, and it was my first time raising turkeys.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Hopefully someone will see this thread who knows turkeys.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Turkeys are very hard to raise for the first few weeks, so don't be too hard on yourself! A wet, cold poult is a dead poult.
I would start by giving probiotics and electrolytes via a syringe. Go slow and give it in the left side of the beak...do you have any Tylan 200? I would give it IM in the breast. Dose is 1cc per 10 lbs given once. Then if there is improvement you could give it orally 2x a day for a total of 5 days.
Also, have you treated them for cocci at all? This is a bad year for it in poultry....


----------



## NewbieNubian (Nov 7, 2011)

I lost her just an hour or two after I posted this. I think it was just the cold and wet. She's been on treated feed ever since I brought her home. Guess my first foray into turkeys was a failure. Oh well. Live and learn. Thanks for the help.


----------

